# Shears



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

You ought to try Aussie Dog shears. They are at all the major groooming shows and they have this incredible deal going ALL THE TIME. If you pay cash, you can pick any 3 for $99. I have never gone looking for them on-line but the reason I suggested them is they often have large finger holes. My husband helps me occasionally and his hands fit those holes with no planstic inserts. My other groomer friends love them for their durability with getting a lot of fur off quickly and staying sharp a long time. A sharpener told me he was very impressed with the steel that is used in them. They also have a slightly higher priced line that is titanium coated and they are that bluish/purplish color. But I just bought a medium length straight and curve and a little 3 inch pair of face scissors when I went to Intergroom


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

These were recommended to me by "the stars" and they work great and affordable. They come with the round rubber rings that can be removed for a thicker finger. I got the set of straight and curved. 

©The Groomer's Mall - Heritage Cutlery Professional Pet and Dog Grooming Shears, Scissors, Thinners and Blenders

p2p has a good point with the size of your fingers if they are a bit larger might be a good idea to double check this. I did not think I would use the scissors as much (very amature at home trimmer) but I do once I got my hands on a nice set!


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

You know how shears differ in price ALOT...heres a thread that discusses the Les Pooch shears. No I don't have them. I asked one of the sales girls if I could hold them and she said no.....they sat there in the class cube under the sparkling lights at the the show. When I got home, I called them and ratted on that new salesgirl.

Les Pooch shears


----------



## johnnykap (Apr 24, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I think I'm going to give those Aussie shears a try.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

If you are near one of the upcoming show locations you can go get the 3-$100 deal. But heck, even at full price (like $99 a pair) its a great deal for someone that only uses them a couple times a year.

Shows


----------



## johnnykap (Apr 24, 2010)

I'm sure I saw the AussieDog 3 for $99 deal on the web. I haven't ordered them yet but I'm about to.


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

you can find the Aussie Dog shears at petagree.net for 3/$99 

They have A LOT of great products and tools and have a quick turn around time.


----------



## grooming goddess (May 2, 2010)

I have three pair of those Aussie Dogs and think they are absolute junk. My favorites are Monks. About $60 a pair, hold an edge for a very long time, make nice, clean cuts. I am a professional groomer and they are my main shears.


----------



## johnnykap (Apr 24, 2010)

I've decided to get a Speed Feed, and people on other forums are telling me it will do everything I need for my baby gurl Pepper. You can use the comb attachments on the body and also use it for FFT.

Based on that, do I need shears?

Could I get by with just one set? If so, straight or curved? Do you really need a thinning shear?


----------



## poodleholic (Jan 6, 2010)

The Wahl Arco SE has combs, too, and IMO, is much better than the SpeedFeed (the one I had was a piece of junk, and wouldn't hold a charge worth a damn). I've actually used the Arco to clip my entire dog, when I was waiting for my Andis UltraEdge to come. . .couldn't stand it, had to groom that dog! lol I really didn't think the Arco could possibly get through Beau's dense coat, but it sure did.


----------

